# choral composition



## chillowack

Aha...I didn't know about this forum before, so I'm afraid this will be something of a double-post (my apologies).

This is a short choral piece I recently composed in my home studio.

All the voices are me, "overdubbed" many times to create a "choir" sound.

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## SenorTearduct

A most intresting piece.. I think you should take out the Timpani and the symbol... then focus more on the dynamics.. The work needs to start out softer and grow in a more dramatic manner... and not that you voice is bad, because you have a fine voice, i think you should invest in a music notation software.. I would suggest Melody Assistant to start with because it is easy and cheap...


----------



## chillowack

Thank you for your comments, SenorTearduct, I appreciate them and will take your suggestions to heart.

This was a very rough recording, a sort of experiment when I was first exploring Audacity, so I agree with you that there is plenty of room for refinement and polish. What was exciting, to me, was that I managed to simulate an entire choir using my voice alone, which I have not seen done elsewhere.

I also agree with you about notation software, and I have lately been trying out Finale. In fact, I am about to post my first piano piece composed with that program: I hope you will listen and comment on it.

Thanks again for your time and input, it is much appreciated.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I will be looking for it.. as i am excited to hear all new pieces. and yes for using your own voice you did an increadable job of cutting low latency and white noise out of the equation. Kudos to you on that!
And Finale is another brillent program, the garritian instruments are as real as they come. As i have finale I think it takes forever to write a work with... So my prefered method is to write in Melody Assistant then export it to midi without dynamics, then import and arrange/add dynamics in finale....


----------



## SenorTearduct

Btw what mic did you use?


----------



## SenorTearduct

also if you could post where ur piano piece will be in this thread that would be nice, thanks...


----------



## chillowack

Hi SenorTearduct, thanks again for your comments. I will explore Melody Assistant as you suggest. That is an interesting technique you describe, exporting from Melody Assistant to Finale to add the dynamics. 

Do you have any compositions on this site? I would be interested to hear them.

As for me, so far I've tried Sibelius and Finale, and I like Finale better. I'm currently downloading the demo of Finale PrintMusic, that's the next version I'm going to try.

The mic I used for this recording was a very low-end computer mic, plugged directly into my laptop's sound card. Frankly, I'm amazed the recording turned out as well as it did, because my recording setup was extremely primitive.

My piano piece is now posted; it's in this same forum. Please give it a listen and let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## SenorTearduct

Ya.. I find Melody Assistant faster to write the music on.. and for me its all about how fast I can get it on paper because when I write everything is allready finished in my head before I write it so I dont find it all that dificult to just use Finale as my editing software rather than as my writing software. 

And yes I do and Id love to get your opinion.. On this same forum 'modern composers' I have a thread under "Finite Terra" I would love your opinion on it, the first piece is a Fugue and the other attachments are parts of My Missa Brevis.

And I agree with Finale over Sibelius, its wayy better in my opinion.
And Thats increadable about the mic, i thought it was a low grade pro mic like the MXL 990 series.

And im checking you piano piece now..


----------



## chillowack

Thank you, SenorTearduct! I appreciate hearing about your composing process, and I want to discuss it more with you.

Unfortunately I'm now running late for a recital at the studio of my piano teacher, the magnificent Tatiana Kolossova, so I must defer both that discussion, and my listening to your piece--but I assure you, they will be topmost on my list when I return!

Thanks and talk to you soon!


----------

